# Confused with too many motherboard drivers/software



## Ozpa (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I'd like some short quick info on the drivers/software I found for my new motherboard. I'm a minimalist so if my system can do without the software or there is no benefit in speed/stability then I'd rather not install it. It's Z68 motherboard for my 2500K. Obviously most of these things are ASRock stuff so I wouldn't bet everyone knows what is what. Here's my quick list:

(can be found here)

1) CIR receiver driver ver:20110219
2) INF driver ver:9.2.0.1021
3) Intel Management Engine ver:7.1.10.1065
4) AppCharger ver:1.0.4
5) Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver ver:10.6.0.1002
6) Etron USB 3.0 driver ver:0.104
7) VGA driver ver:15.22.2.64.2372
8) ASRock's XFast LAN/USB utilities

Just, if possible, give a short description of the software/drivers (what are they for) and if one needs them at all (better or the same without them?). Don't need no bloat


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2011)

1) CIR receiver driver ver:20110219 - For a remote control. Not needed
2) INF driver ver:9.2.0.1021 - Chipset drivers. Required.
3) Intel Management Engine ver:7.1.10.1065 - Remote access stuff. Not needed.
4) AppCharger ver:1.0.4 - AsRock bloatware - Avoid.
5) Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver ver:10.6.0.1002 - Raid driver.
6) Etron USB 3.0 driver ver:0.104 - USB 3.0 driver. Required.
7) VGA driver ver:15.22.2.64.2372 - For integrated CPU. If using it, it is required, if not don't install. Be sure to disable it in bios if you aren't using it.
8) ASRock's XFast LAN/USB utilities - More useless AsRock bloatware. Not needed.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> 1) CIR receiver driver ver:20110219 - For a remote control. Not needed
> 2) INF driver ver:9.2.0.1021 - Chipset drivers. Required.
> 3) Intel Management Engine ver:7.1.10.1065 - Remote access stuff. Not needed.
> 4) AppCharger ver:1.0.4 - AsRock bloatware - Avoid.
> ...


Wheres the "Im with Stupid smiley?"

Agree 100%.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 13, 2011)

^ What they said. Not to mention how annoying XFast LAN/USB are...


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 13, 2011)

erocker you're golden 

I just came from work beat up and hardly could even type that post up (not even talking about googling for 30+ mins to discover what exactly each driver is for myself).

And again, thank you very much erocker!


P.S. I expected XFast to be some kind of semi-manditory drivers to "unlock the full potential/speed of the devices" (as they say in marketing campaigns) but it's just bloat after all.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 13, 2011)

It's basically just monitoring of LAN speeds and the USB "gain" is minimal.


----------

